# chipping your wii



## geminisnake (Apr 26, 2011)

Has anyone done this yet? Is it hard? And what do you need?? If you'd rather pm please do so 

Cheers


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 26, 2011)

I soft modded ours, seems to work just as well and it was free


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2011)

Softmodding is def the way to go, but I do have a spare Sun chip and clip... depends on your Wii board though.
What system menu revision are you on? Anything under 4.2 is easy to do, 4.3 and you need certain games to exploit a buffer overflow to get the homebrew software on it.

I can do it for you if you can get the wii to me... etc


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 27, 2011)

Softmod plus 1TB HDD with 500 games FTW

just a shame 487 of the games are shit


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 27, 2011)

I checked and it says 4.2 E on the system menu.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2011)

*Has Wii, but doesn't understand thread*


----------



## dervish (Apr 27, 2011)

I did mine with the same version as you gemini, was easier than I expected as long as you follow instructions. Then get an external hard drive and go on a downloading spree! 

This is the guide I used, http://uk.lifehacker.com/5518518/how-to-back-up-and-play-your-wii-games-from-an-external-hard-drive

minnie: have a look at that link, it should explain what it is all for.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2011)

dervish said:


> I did mine with the same version as you gemini, was easier than I expected as long as you follow instructions. Then get an external hard drive and go on a downloading spree!
> 
> This is the guide I used, http://uk.lifehacker.com/5518518/how-to-back-up-and-play-your-wii-games-from-an-external-hard-drive
> 
> minnie: have a look at that link, it should explain what it is all for.


 
I only have Wii Fit and Sports Resort


----------



## dervish (May 3, 2011)

minnie: You can get games from all sorts of places. If you borrow one from a friend and put it in the loader will ask you if you want to install it, click yes and it will copy to the hard drive. There are also sources to download games for evaluation.


----------



## badseed (May 10, 2011)

dervish said:


> I did mine with the same version as you gemini, was easier than I expected as long as you follow instructions. Then get an external hard drive and go on a downloading spree!
> 
> This is the guide I used, http://uk.lifehacker.com/5518518/how-to-back-up-and-play-your-wii-games-from-an-external-hard-drive
> 
> minnie: have a look at that link, it should explain what it is all for.


 
Thanks for that, I just followed it and it works on my Wii.
I am not going to use it to back up my games though, downloading loads now wmah ha ha ha ha


----------



## friedaweed (May 12, 2011)

dervish said:


> I did mine with the same version as you gemini, was easier than I expected as long as you follow instructions. Then get an external hard drive and go on a downloading spree!
> 
> This is the guide I used, http://uk.lifehacker.com/5518518/how-to-back-up-and-play-your-wii-games-from-an-external-hard-drive
> minnie: have a look at that link, it should explain what it is all for.



Not as easy as that if you've upgraded to 4.3 but i managed to soft mod mine eventually. Took the best part of a day though.

I used the bathacks eventually to get the HBC on but even after that it's not exactly that straight forward.

The trouble is if you've upgraded recently there's too much information about on the net.

Got there in the end though so thanks for the original pointer D


----------

